# StarDust Kids -Designer Baby & Kids Clothes - Punk Cool



## Wobbles

Visit StarDust Kids: www.stardustkids.co.uk 

https://www.stardustkids.co.uk/acatalog/photo-home-page.jpg

Shop Online: www.stardustkids.co.uk 

Since 1998 cool baby and kids clothes have been our passion. Our designs are influenced by punk rock and urban culture. The company was started by Geraldine Bedford who is both a designer and a mum. She wanted to create a range of baby t shirts that captured the popular culture iconography she has grown up with. The collection can be purchased online or in over 100 boutiques worldwide.


----------



## Uvlollypop

and they do baby punk music!!!!! i love i need i love it all


----------



## beccaboo

I love the website! 

But I live in the US.. Help! 

Is there any sites similar in the US?


----------



## babykeba

Very Nice! I will bookmark this site.


----------

